# Enneagram Friend-o-Matic



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Hypothetical scenario:

You are in a room with a scientist. They tell you that they can generate a person of any tritype with their Friend-o-Matic machine (which technically works by choosing a regular person that already exists behind the door). The person will be *your age* but a random gender. The scientist tells you that you have to choose *one tritype*, including wings and variants, and that person *has* to be your new friend. You are allowed to have romantic relations if you wish. Which tritype would you choose? *You do not have the choice to opt out*.

i.e. If you had to choose a friend you've never met, what tritype (including wings and variants) would you choose?

*Disclaimer*: This is not meant to be typist. I never choose friends based on type (I can't even tell their type to begin with). I have no attachment to the validity of Enneagram theory, or tritype theory. I'm just curious what people are drawn to, in the context _of_ this theory.


My choice would possibly be:
*7w8 4w3 8w9 sp/sx*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> Hypothetical scenario:
> 
> You are in a room with a scientist. They tell you that they can generate a person of any tritype with their Friend-o-Matic machine (which technically works by choosing a regular person that already exists behind the door). The person will be *your age* but a random gender. The scientist tells you that you have to choose *one tritype*, including wings and variants, and that person *has* to be your new friend. You are allowed to have romantic relations if you wish. Which tritype would you choose? *You do not have the choice to opt out*.
> 
> ...


depends:
as a friend: 8w7-7w6-4w3 Sp/Sx
as a lover: 7w6-9w8-3w2 Sx/Sp



> My choice would possibly be:
> *7w8 4w3 8w9 sp/sx*


LOL I'm flattered :laugh:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> depends:
> as a friend: 8w7-7w6-4w3 Sp/Sx
> as a lover: 7w6-9w8-3w2 Sx/Sp
> 
> LOL I'm flattered :laugh:


O__o Is that your exact tritype? Wow, hahaha.

I'm not sure if friend vs lover would make a difference for me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> O__o Is that your exact tritype? Wow, hahaha.
> 
> I'm not sure if friend vs lover would make a difference for me.


I'd probably stick with the lover being created since I could also be friends with that type. on the other hand, I'm a top, so there is no way in hell I would hook up with an 8w7 lol

and yes it is, you even got the wings and the order right. 7w8-4w3-8w9 Sp/Sx =D


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

is there a refund if I don't like it? (someone intelligent and non hysterical )

*9wx 2w3 6w7 sx/sp*


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Rim said:


> is there a refund if I don't like it? (someone intelligent and non hysterical )


Hahaha, unfortunately not. Though it could be a fun game. Damn, I hadn't considered the possibility of someone really unhealthy. One would have to take into account statistics and probability when making that decision.

For the sake of this exercise, one should:
~ Assume the person speaks your dominant language
~ Assume the person will live in the same town/city as you
~ Not regard statistics about which types develop which disorders


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Spades said:


> ~ The person is not severely mentally or physically ill or disabled


I'm sorry, but this is borderline discrimination... -_- (I like to think I'm a fairly good friend despite being severely physically handicapped.)

To be on topic:
I dunno, I see ups and downs for all types. 
I'm thinking of being boring and saying a near-duplicate of myself: 6w5-1w2-4w5 sx/so
Maybe: 7w8-3w4-1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> I'm sorry, but this is borderline discrimination... -_- (I like to think I'm a fairly good friend despite being severely physically handicapped.)


My apologies, that was not my intention at all. The intention was to eliminate the possibility of that factor in peoples' decision-making. For example, someone might like 8's, but not choose a Type 8 because of the possibility of them having ASPD. It's a *very* silly basis of decision-making, but to calculate/substantiate such statistics according to geographical location, etc, is difficult, so I didn't want it to be considered.

I've fixed it to say that instead.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Spades said:


> That was not my intention at all. The intention was to eliminate the possibility of that factor in peoples' decision-making. For example, someone might like 8's, but not choose a Type 8 because of the possibility of them having ASPD. It's a very silly basis of decision-making, but to calculate/substantiate such statistics according to geographical location, etc, is difficult, so I didn't want it to be considered. I'll fix it to say that instead.


 Well, in that case, it should have said "a healthy representative of type," which could be interpreted in different ways. ASPD is a bit different from an actual mental disability (it's considered a disorder--though that opens up a can of semantic worms).

I'm not meaning to attack you, just... it happens.

EDIT: And thanks


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

This would be the combination that I'd request:
7w6 - 3w2 - 9w1 sx/so

While this is how I see myself:
1w2 - 3w2- 5w4 sp/so

I'd want someone that has a bit of go-getting to them though at the same time some responding wings to balance things out a bit.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

jbking said:


> This would be the combination that I'd request:
> 7w6 - 3w2 - 9w1 sx/so


lol almost me...

anyway, I guess if I had to pick (and it'd be based off my my understanding of the types and how I view myself) I would want a tritype pretty close to my own:

7wX-4w5-8w9 sp/sx

and I agree with @Spades with it probably not making a difference for me.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure. Maybe 4wB 7w6 9w? sx/sp.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

7's are on high demand!
5w4 4w5 8w7 Sx/Sp
That would be an intense and insightful friend. And the chances are in my favor, what a woman!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I used an online random number generator to help me with this XD:

3w2-5w6-9w8 so/sx

o_o...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

9w1-4w5-6w5

sx/sp or sp/sx


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

2w3 6w7 9w8 
sx/sp/so

(I admit, the desire for a 2 is somewhat selfish on my part... but I would appreciate the 2 and they would be :happy: for it)


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

7w8-8w9-2w3

I think. some variation of that.

sx/sp/so?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rim said:


> is there a refund if I don't like it? (someone intelligent and non hysterical )
> 
> *9wx 2w3 6w7 sx/sp*


Haha, this is my boyfriend's exact tritype. He is 9w1. But he is sx/so. 

For my friend, I will say:

7w6 2w3 9w8 sx/so

And for the record, my tritype is:

4w3 7w6 8w9 so/sx


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

3w4-8w7-5w4 sp/sx

I honestly can't decided if I want the lead to be 4w3 or 3w4. Hrmm...


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm...maybe

7w8 4w5 9w8

or

5w4 2w1 1w9


----------

